# stromversorgunf für echolot



## Der_rheinangler (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

auf meinem boot habe ich natürlich keinen Strom.

Wie kann ich da nun möglichst günstig ein Echolot betreiben?
Da die mit 12v laufen wascheinlich mit einer Autobatterie.
Aber wie schließe ich echolot und Autobaterie zusammen?

Gruß


----------



## s_rathje (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

das mit der 12 v autobatterie is schon mal nicht schlecht.
ich nehme nen normalen 12 v akku von conrad (ca.30 euro)
das echolot wird einfach mit hilfe von "klemmschuhen" oder "krokodilklemmen" oder ähnlichem angebracht.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

ja gut abeer da ist doch ein stromkabelm mit einem bestimmten stecker am echolot dran oder?

Und diesen Stecker schnmeide ich ab und mach die Drähte an die Batterie oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen???


----------



## gründler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Du kaufst dir Poleklemmen (Autozubehör) die verbindest du mit der Stromversorgung vom Echo.Dazwischen ist es ratsam eine Sicherung einzubauen bei Kurzschlüssen etc.Nun klemmst du die beiden Poleklemmen an die Batterie und fertig.
lg


----------



## Der_rheinangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

ach? so einfach?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Der_rheinangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

kann mir vielleicht noch jemadn ein akku+ ladegerät empfehlen was sich bei ihm bewährt hat?

Weil Autobaterie ist mir zu schwer und auserdem wird das sicher auch günstiger gehen.

Gruß


----------



## TeddyT (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht noch jemadn ein akku+ ladegerät empfehlen was sich bei ihm bewährt hat?
> 
> Weil Autobaterie ist mir zu schwer und auserdem wird das sicher auch günstiger gehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## schwedenklausi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Schau mal hier:http://www.markt.de/Modellbau Sonst...S 12 von Einhell/recordId,6d652f37/expose.htm

Dieses Teil benutze ich seit langem.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Flöteboller (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Moin Moin 
Habe mir ein Seacharter 502c Df igps gegönnt und will das Gerät als Portable Version Einrichten.Nun meine frage wie lange hält ein Accu 7.2 oder 9 Volt und wie lange dauert es bis der Accu wieder voll ist wer kann mir darüber Infos geben? Vielen Dank im voraus Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## Kegelfisch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Hallo an DER Buh Man #h
So sieht das bei mir aus . Stör Dich nicht an den Gebrauchsspuren , die beweisen nur , wie oft das Ding in Norwegen , Ostsee , Bodden und im Winter bei uns in Berlin im Einsatz ist . Portable kann so billig sein und der Hinweis auf "Pollin" ist auch gut . Ganz nebenbei ist das relativ klein , kompakt und Transportsicher in der Werkzeugkiste verpackt .Nur die Geberstange wird noch irgendwo ins Gepäck geschoben . 
Uwe


----------



## Flöteboller (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Moin Martin Obelt hast Recht mit den 12 Volt habe ich Übersehen. Hallo Kegelfisch so in der Art habe ich das auch vor. Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.Dann werde ich mich mal ans Basteln machen.Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## Fischopa (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Ich habe eine einfache billige Motorradbatterie. Nimmt nicht viel Platz weg, ist leicht ,hält ewig und kann immer wieder aufgeladen werden.Eingebaut alles in eine kleine Angelkiste so ähnlich wie beim Vorposter Kegelfisch.

MfG, Fischopa |wavey:


----------



## antonio (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

auf dem boot auch immer drauf achten nach möglichkeit auslaufsichere akkus zu nehmen und wenn schon ne normale autobatterie dann in einem außlaufsicheren behälter.

antonio


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Mein Lot verbraucht etwas mehr, deswegen habe ich statt 7,2 Ah einen 12 Ah-AGM-Akku, der passt aber auch in die Kiste, die Kegelfisch hat (meine ist dieselbige #6) Habe mir aus Styropor einen "Rahmen" gebastelt, damit der Akku in der Kiste nicht hin und herrutschen kann.
Ladegerät habe ich eins von CTEK. Geht aber jeder Automatiklader mit I-U-Kennlinie, sehr wichtig für GEL- und AGM-Akkus. Das Ladegerät sollte nur nicht zuviel Ladestrom liefern. 1/10 der Batteriekapazität sind okay, also ~700mA für einen 7,2Ah-Akku.


----------



## Flöteboller (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Vielen Dank an alle für die Infos.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich für die Auslaufsicheren Gelaccus ein Speziealladegerät haben oder geht auch eines für normale Autobatterien mit Säure? ;+


----------



## Wattwurm62 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Das Ladegerät kostet z.B. bei schlageter 39,90. Es *muss* eines mit *I-U Kennlinie* sein.
Oder auch hier *KLICK*

Kein normales für Säurebatterien nehmen.


----------



## Flöteboller (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Nochmal vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps haben mir ein gutes Stück vorangebracht.#h


----------



## Flöteboller (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Nochmal vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps haben mir ein gutes Stück vorangebracht.#h


Moin Moin
Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar zum Stomverbrauch.Das Gerät ist mit 500 watt RMS angeben ist das der Strom den das Gerät in der Stunde in etwa Verbraucht und wenn nicht wer hat Ahnung und kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Gruß Flöteboller ;+


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Hallo BuhMan!

Habe das Problem wiefolgt gelöst:

Lidl oder Aldi bieten in regelmäßigen Intervallen in ihrer Werbung eine sogenannte
Powerbank an.

Liegt so zwischen 20 - 30 €. Vorteil des Gerätes ist, das es so ziemlich mit allen Arten von Anschlüssen und Steckdosen versehen ist und Adapterkabel liegen zumindest beim Lidlgerät bei. Die Powerbank beinhaltet einen 22 AH Gelakku welcher selbstredend auslaufsicher ist. Mit dem beiliegenden Netzadapter wird das Gerät an 220V aufgeladen oder sogar über den Zigarettenanzünder des KFZ auf dem Weg zum Gewässer.

 Benutze die Kombination Echolot und Powerbank seit 6 Jahren. Super sicher und saubere Sache. Die Kapazität des Akkus reicht bei meinem Lowrance X65 für einen ganzen Angeltag. In meinem Fall habe ich das Stromkabel des Echolotes mit einem Zigarettenanzünderstecker 12 V versehen, so kann es direkt an der Powerbank eingesteckt werden.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben
Petri 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

@ Walleyehunter:
Hast Du keine Probleme mit Korrosion an den Kontakten? Ich habe ja auch so eine Starterbox (jedoch für teuer Geld von den freundlichen Roten) und bin nicht sicher, ob die Ausführung auch entsprechend Spritzwasserdicht ist.

Ich war so frei und hatte Jörg (M_S) für sein Echolot ein Ladegerät von Voltcraft (BLEIAKKU-LADESTATION CT-1500PB) empfohlen. Damit hält ein anderer Bekannter seinen Akku für'n Golf-Wägelchen in Schuss, wie ich gestern erfahren habe...

PS: wer ein wenig Kleingeld übrig hat, kann bei www.conrad.de ja mal nach EFOY PRO 600 SET suchen...


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

kleine handliche und preisgünstige Motorrad batterie !


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*



Franky schrieb:


> ...
> PS: wer ein wenig Kleingeld übrig hat, kann bei www.conrad.de ja mal nach EFOY PRO 600 SET suchen...



Zu schwer und zu sperrig  vor allem bei dem Preis sehr uninteressant


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: stromversorgunf für echolot*

Hallo Franky!#h

Nö, korrosionsprobleme an den Kontakten kenne ich nicht in dem Zusammenhang, da ich die Kontaktstellen im Anschluß und am Stecker mit einer dünnen Schicht Batteriepolfett aus dem KFZ-Bedarf versehen habe. Kein Spannungsverlust, da leitend aber super geschützt!

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------

